
Ask HN: What are some big Vue.js projects in production right now? - Hendrixer
Vue is hot right now. Curious to know who&#x27;s using it, why, and what for. Or just links to some live apps.
======
aemadrid
gitlab - [https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/20/why-we-chose-
vue/](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/20/why-we-chose-vue/)

~~~
Hendrixer
Oh dope, I totally forgot about gitlab

~~~
jobvandervoort
Filipa, one of our frontend engineers, recently gave a talk at VueConf about
our move to Vue.js:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-69tKcl1oTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-69tKcl1oTE)

------
jmduke
[https://buttondown.email](https://buttondown.email)

My newsletter app's frontend is entirely in Vue 2. It's been very pleasant to
work in, coming from both a React and Angular background, though there are
definitely some things of React I miss.

(I feel like the only important question is "if I were to go back in time and
restart the project, would I still use Vue?" — to which the answer is an
emphatic yes.)

~~~
lj3
Which parts of react do you miss?

~~~
jmduke
At an accessory level, tooling and ecosystem richness — which I don't really
hold against Vue, because it'll definitely get there in time.

At a slightly more existential level, I miss how _lightweight_ React
components are: they're literally just functions, which makes breaking them
out really frictionless. If I've got a FooWidget and I want to break out the
header of the widget out into a new component, it's incredibly trivial to do —
as opposed to Vue, which forces you to create a new file for it, register that
component in the namespace, etc.

(I wrote about this a little more in depth here:
[http://jmduke.com/posts/what-vue-needs-next/](http://jmduke.com/posts/what-
vue-needs-next/))

------
overshard
Timestrap:
[https://github.com/overshard/timestrap/](https://github.com/overshard/timestrap/)

Time tracking and invoicing.

Django back, Vue.js front

------
Diaze
Gmelius - [https://gmelius.com](https://gmelius.com) . We have decided to use
Vuejs for our whole product line (Browser extension, Desktop, Mobile) because
we have found it to be quite powerful and easy to work with for our team. A
big plus is the developer on boarding being really fast compared to other
frameworks. Time is money and Vuejs really closed the deal for us.

------
tyrw
The underlying construction and rendering for all components at
[https://component.io](https://component.io) is done with Vue.js

~~~
puranjay
Thanks for sharing this. Never knew about it and it looks exactly what I
needed for a new project!

------
palerdot
I have couple of sites built with Vue.

[https://saasprofile.com](https://saasprofile.com)

[http://exceljson.com](http://exceljson.com)

In my opinion, VueJS is a breeze for small and medium sized projects, when all
you need is some reactivity. You can just drop the Vue, Vuex js min files and
you will be up and running in no time.

------
harrisreynolds
Were also building a cool data visualization tool with Vue at
[https://www.visualabs.com](https://www.visualabs.com) ... the Vue piece isn't
released yet but it's HOT! :-)

------
niutech
Facebook News Feed:
[https://twitter.com/peraferrer/status/709022061356847104](https://twitter.com/peraferrer/status/709022061356847104)

------
paulgrimes1
[https://yumefood.com.au](https://yumefood.com.au) \- a wholesale marketplace
for surplus food. We use Vue and it's serving our needs really well.

------
AldousHaxley
[https://www.formgraph.com](https://www.formgraph.com) \- real-time
collaborative drawing in vue.js; drawing client alone is over 5k LOC of
Vue.js.

~~~
Hendrixer
Oh this is nice, do you work there? Wondering the experience the devs had
making this.

------
qwert12355
[https://scaleway.com](https://scaleway.com) use it and almost all of the APIs
it accesses are from their public API.

------
harrisreynolds
We used Vue at Harland Clarke to build a large mobile check ordering app. All
the checks you order on your phone for Wells Fargo or Bank of America use that
app!

------
cdnsteve
I thought Alibaba was funding some of Vue and was using it.

------
markneub
[https://prahs.com](https://prahs.com) \- corporate website for a
pharmaceutical company

------
jazoom
[https://pricehipster.com](https://pricehipster.com)

Australian (currently) price comparison website

~~~
borplk
If you don't mind, does it get the listings from an API or do you have to
crawl?

~~~
jazoom
A bit of both actually.

